# Third Eye 6th grader



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LMAO.... http://www.aol.com/video/photoshop-fail-gives-6th-grader-third-eye-in-yearbook/517502565/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If this would have happened to my daughter in 6th grade, she would have refused to go back to school. It is weird how no one knows how it happened.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You'd think someone would proof these things before they go to print.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought women had eyes in the back of their heads, or maybe that's only moms


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah, that's what they want you to believe.......... that it's all a photoshop error. Never mind that you've all been warned to watch the skies since the 1950s. If it really was a photoshop error, then why was a Swedish family offered $225 dollars and not Kronor??


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you know someone had to do this on purpose...maybe the people in charge of of the yearbook got bored and decided to play a joke. I just hope that little girl is able to find the humor in the situation....at least she gets to go shopping for free!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with Vlad. She might get to go shopping at the gift shop in Area 51, but not in Sweden.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She just needs to grow bangs to hide that extra eye.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm a mom..I have that third eye. I see nothing wrong here.....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> I'm a mom..I have that third eye. I see nothing wrong here.....


You're right there, my mom had that third eye as well, she always knew where and what I was doing pretty much all the time when I was a kid. :jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Aww..the vid is gone.


----------

